# يـوم القيامـة ..



## ElMaravilla (19 مايو 2010)

هـل ذُكـر فـي الكِتـاب المُقـدس علامـات يـوم القيامـة ..؟ 

And Thanks !​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 مايو 2010)

اقرأ :

انجيل متى 24 
سفر الرؤيا


----------



## ريما 14 (19 مايو 2010)

مرحبا

احببت ان اعرف انا ايضا اذا لا يوجد مانع.

هل تقصد بهذه الاية : 

 «اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ.


----------



## ريما 14 (19 مايو 2010)

ارجو التوضيح اذا ممكن 

لعلي اخطات في البحث .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 مايو 2010)

[q-bible]*1 وخرج يسوع من الهيكل، فدنا إليه تلاميذه، وهو سائر، يستوقفون نظره على أبنية الهيكل. 
2 فأجابهم: ((أترون هذا كله؟ الحق أقول لكم: لن يترك هنا حجر على حجر، من غير أن ينقض )). 
3 وبينما هو جالس في جبل الزيتون، دنا منه تلاميذه فانفردوا به وسألوه: ((قل لنا متى تكون هذه الأمور وما علامة مجيئك ونهاية العالم؟ )). 
4 فأجابهم يسوع: ((إياكم أن يضلكم أحد! 
5 فسوف يأتي كثير من الناس منتحلين اسمي يقولون: ((أنا هو المسيح ))ويضلون أناسا كثيرين. 
6 وستسمعون بالحروب وبإشاعات عن الحروب. فإياكم أن تفزعوا، فلا بد من حدوثها، ولكن لا تكون النهاية عندئذ 
7 فستقوم أمة على أمة، ومملكة على مملكة، وتحدث مجاعات وزلازل في أماكن كثيرة. 
8 وهذا كله بدء المخاض. 
9 ((وستسلمون عندئذ إلى الضيق وتقتلون، ويبغضكم جميع الوثنيين من أجل اسمي. 
10 فيعثر أناس كثيرون. ويسلم بعضهم بعضا ويتباغضون. 
11 ويظهر كثير من الأنبياء الكذابين ويضلون أناسا كثيرين. 
12 ويزداد الإثم، فتفتر المحبة في أكثر الناس 
13 والذي يثبت إلى النهاية فذاك الذي يخلص. 
14 وستعلن بشارة الملكوت هذه في المعمور كله شهادة لدى الوثنيين أجمعين، وحينئذ تأتي النهاية. 
15 ((فإذا رأيتم المخرب الشنيع الذي تكلم عليه النبي دانيال قائما في المكان المقدس (ليفهم القارئ)، 
16 فليهرب إلى الجبال من كان عندئذ في اليهودية. 
17 ومن كان على السطح، فلا ينزل ليأخذ ما في بيته. 
18 ومن كان في الحقل، فلا يرتد إلى الوراء ليأخذ رداءه. 
19 الويل للحوامل والمرضعات في تلك الأيام. 
20 صلوا لئلا يكون هربكم في الشتاء أو في السبت. 
21 فستحدث عندئذ شدة عظيمة لم يحدث مثلها منذ بدء الخليقة إلى اليوم، ولن يحدث. 
22 ولو لم تقصر تلك الأيام، لما نجا أحد من البشر. ولكن من أجل المختارين، ستقصر تلك الأيام. 
23 فإذا قال لكم عندئذ أحد من الناس: ((ها هوذا المسيح هنا ))بل ((هنا ))، فلا تصدقوه. 
24 فسيظهر مسحاء دجالون وأنبياء كذابون، يأتون بآيات عظيمة وأعاجيب حتى إنهم يضلون المختارين أنفسهم لو أمكن الأمر. 
25 فها إني قد أنبأتكم. 
26 ((فإن قيل لكم: ((ها هوذا في البرية ))، فلا تخرجوا إليها، أو ها هوذا في المخابئ، فلا تصدقوا. 
27 وكما أن البرق يخرج من المشرق ويلمع حتى المغرب، فكذلك يكون مجيء ابن الإنسان. 
28 وحيث تكون الجيفة تتجمع النسور. 
29 وعلى أثر الشدة في تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، والقمر لا يرسل ضوءه، وتتساقط النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع قوات السموات. 
30 وتظهر عندئذ في السماء آية ابن الإنسان. فتنتحب جميع قبائل الأرض، وترى ابن الإنسان آتيا على غمام السماء في تمام العزة والجلال. 
31 ويرسل ملائكته ومعهم البوق الكبير، فيجمعون الذين اختارهم من جهات الرياح الأربع، من أطراف السموات إلى أطرافها الأخرى. 
32 ((من التينة خذوا العبرة: فإذا لانت أغصانها ونبتت أوراقها، علمتم أن الصيف قريب. 
33 وكذلك أنتم، إذا رأيتم هذه الأمور كلها، فاعلموا أن ابن الإنسان قريب على الأبواب. 
34 الحق أقول لكم: لن يزول هذا الجيل حتى تحدث هذه الأمور كلها. 
35 السماء والأرض تزولان، وكلامي لن يزول. 
36 فأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة، فما من أحد يعلمها، لا ملائكة السموات ولا الابن إلا الآب وحده. 
​*[/q-bible]


----------



## peter88 (19 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> احببت ان اعرف انا ايضا اذا لا يوجد مانع.
> 
> ...



تمام يا اهل المودة ....
الاية دي بتتكلم علي يوم القيامة
ان محدش يعرف امتي بالظبط هتحصل
اذا كانت بكره او بعده...
لكن ربنا وضع لنا علامات نعرف بيها مجيئه
اللي ابن الملك وجيسس سن حطوها
لذلك علينا ان نكون مستعدين دائما


----------



## ElMaravilla (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرًا لكم جميعًا ..


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*اقرا سفر دانيال اصحاح 12
**وَفِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ يَقُومُ مِيخَائِيلُ الرَّئِيسُ الْعَظِيمُ الْقَائِمُ لِبَنِي شَعْبِكَ، وَيَكُونُ زَمَانُ ضِيق لَمْ يَكُنْ مُنْذُ كَانَتْ أُمَّةٌ إِلَى ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ. وَفِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ يُنَجَّى شَعْبُكَ، كُلُّ مَنْ يُوجَدُ مَكْتُوبًا فِي السِّفْرِ.*
*2 وَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرَّاقِدِينَ فِي تُرَابِ الأَرْضِ يَسْتَيْقِظُونَ، هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ، وَهؤُلاَءِ إِلَى الْعَارِ لِلازْدِرَاءِ الأَبَدِيِّ.*
*3 وَالْفَاهِمُونَ يَضِيئُونَ كَضِيَاءِ الْجَلَدِ، وَالَّذِينَ رَدُّوا كَثِيرِينَ إِلَى الْبِرِّ كَالْكَوَاكِبِ إِلَى أَبَدِ الدُّهُورِ.*
*4 « أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا دَانِيآلُ فَأَخْفِ الْكَلاَمَ وَاخْتِمِ السِّفْرَ إِلَى وَقْتِ النِّهَايَةِ. كَثِيرُونَ يَتَصَفَّحُونَهُ وَالْمَعْرِفَةُ تَزْدَادُ».*
*5 فَنَظَرْتُ أَنَا دَانِيآلَ وَإِذَا بِاثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا وَاحِدٌ مِنْ هُنَا عَلَى شَاطِئِ النَّهْرِ، وَآخَرُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ عَلَى شَاطِئِ النَّهْرِ.*
*6 وَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ اللاَّبِسِ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي مِنْ فَوْقِ مِيَاهِ النَّهْرِ: «إِلَى مَتَى انْتِهَاءُ الْعَجَائِبِ؟»*
*7 فَسَمِعْتُ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي مِنْ فَوْقِ مِيَاهِ النَّهْرِ، إِذْ رَفَعَ يُمْنَاهُ وَيُسْرَاهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحَلَفَ بِالْحَيِّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ: « إِنَّهُ إِلَى زَمَانٍ وَزَمَانَيْنِ وَنِصْفٍ. فَإِذَا تَمَّ تَفْرِيقُ أَيْدِي الشَّعْبِ الْمُقَدَّسِ تَتِمُّ كُلُّ هذِهِ».*
*8 وَأَنَا سَمِعْتُ وَمَا فَهِمْتُ. فَقُلْتُ: «يَا سَيِّدِي، مَا هِيَ آخِرُ هذِهِ؟»*
*9 فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ يَا دَانِيآلُ لأَنَّ الْكَلِمَاتِ مَخْفِيَّةٌ وَمَخْتُومَةٌ إِلَى وَقْتِ النِّهَايَةِ.*
*10 كَثِيرُونَ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ وَيُبَيَّضُونَ وَيُمَحَّصُونَ، أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَيَفْعَلُونَ شَرًّا. وَلاَ يَفْهَمُ أَحَدُ الأَشْرَارِ، لكِنِ الْفَاهِمُونَ يَفْهَمُونَ.*
*11 وَمِنْ وَقْتِ إِزَالَةِ الْمُحْرَقَةِ الدَّائِمَةِ وَإِقَامَةِ رِجْسِ الْمُخَرَّبِ أَلْفٌ وَمِئَتَانِ وَتِسْعُونَ يَوْمًا.*
*12 طُوبَى لِمَنْ يَنْتَظِرُ وَيَبْلُغُ إِلَى الأَلْفِ وَالثَّلاَثِ مِئَةٍ وَالْخَمْسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ يَوْمًا.*
*13 أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ فتَسْتَرِيحَ، وتَقُومَ لِقُرعَتِكَ فِي نِهَايَةِ الأَيَّامِ»*


----------

